# Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!



## Angiemk1975 (19. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, meine Goldfische sind , obwohl es nur knapp über Null  ist(und sie waren es sogar als es die vergangen Tage unter Null war) total aktiv. Sie schwimmen eifrig im Teich umher. Meistens in der mittleren Region des Teiches, nicht ganz unten aber auch oft nicht ganz oben. Sie suchen scheinbar nach Fressen, schwimmen ihre Runden. Nicht nur wenn wir an den Teich kommen, nein, sogar wenn wir drinnen im Haus sind. (Wir können sie unbemerkt vom Wintergarten aus betrachten). Ist das ein negatives Zeichen, wenn sie jetzt noch so aktiv sind??? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sie unten parken würden und starr wären. So war es mal vor einiger Zeit als es kühl war und das höre ich auch immer von anderen Leuten. Ich habe Angst, dass sie nun soviel Energie brauchen -über den langen Winter!!! Oder meint Ihr, dass sie erst so im Dez. oder Jan. beginnen zu parken??? Oder was hat dies zu bedeuten??? Ich kann da wohl nichts machen, oder??? Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag??? Soll ich die Fische mit Frostfutter noch füttern??? Wäre dies besser oder gar nicht mehr füttern??? LG ANGIE


----------



## katja (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

hallo angie!

bei mir im teich ist es das gleiche, sobald ich mich blicken lasse, schwimmen sie zielstrebig auf mich zu und denken, dass es was zu futtern gibt! :crazy 

auch wenn ich von drinnen rausschau sehe ich sie rumschwimmen, also auch hier nix mit abtauchen und parken.

ich denk, sie werden es merken, wenn es an der zeit ist, sich ruhig zu verhalten   also mach dir erstmal keinen kopf, meine sind wie gesagt genauso :crazy


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Moin, 

wie Katja schon sagte,mach dir keinen Kopf.

Meine Fische waren zwischenzeitlich schon mal abgetaucht.Und kaum ist es ein wenig wärmer geworden Schwimmen sie darum,als ob es keinen Winter gibt........

Also.....alles ok


LG Chris


----------



## Andrea1104 (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Hallo,

auch meine Goldfische sind noch recht aktiv, obwohl wir nur wenige Grad über Null haben. Sie machen meiner Meinung nach aber einen guten Eindruck.
Aber wenn ich die Anworten hier lese, beruhigt es mich ein wenig.


----------



## Angiemk1975 (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Hallo, danke für Eure lieben Antworten. Eine Frage, füttert Ihr derzeit eigentlich noch mit Frostfutter??? Oder soll man das bei diesen Temperaturen besser lassen??? LG ANGIE


----------



## katja (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

hallo angie!

ich bekomme nirgends frostfutter 

bis vor 2 wochen haben sie noch gaaanz wenig vom "normalen" futter bekommen, aber seit das leer ist...... 

die sollen jetzt mal nach unten und winterschlaf machen, nix mit futter mehr!


----------



## Annett (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Hi.

Frostfutter gibts in jeder guten Tierhandlung.
Ich hab damit allerdings noch nie die Teichfische gefüttert.... wobei die seit Jahren gar nix mehr bekommen.  

Meine "Galaxys" *im Aquarium* lieben die weißen, aufgetauten Mückenlarven. 
Auch den Garnelen schmecken die Reste vorzüglich.


----------



## Conny (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Hallo,

bei uns sind auch noch alle Teichbewohner munter und neugierig, aber eben etwas langsamer und nicht mehr so gefräsig.
Die Fische haben jetzt auch eine eigene Piepshow: Die Futtersäulen stehen neben dem Teich auf der Terasse.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Moin
ich gebe alle 2 -3 Tage ein wenig Schwimmfutter... einige fressen noch, die anderen sind im Winterschlaf..
Aktiv sind meine nur kurz vor´m dunkel werden, in der magischen Stunde halt.
Tagsüber sind sie nicht zu sehen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische trotz Kälte noch aktiv!!!*

Hi Helmut
Einfach weiterfüttern, solange eben noch Futter angenommen wird. 
Spätestens wenn das Futter links liegen gelassen wird , erst dann das füttern einstellen.
Ansonsten kannste dich mal hier durchlesen. 


Gruß
Werner


----------

